# Another "Russell Brand" video



## merlin (Apr 24, 2015)

Here is last nights Russell brand video for the afficionados on this forum, and no doubt a groan from the detesters nthego:

This one concerns news, journalism and Robert Downey Jr


----------



## Cookie (Apr 24, 2015)

Love Russell Brand and Robert Downey Jr.  They are so right on!


----------



## merlin (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks Cookie its good to hear someone who appreciates him for what he is doing, rather than carping on about past misdemeanors.


----------



## Debby (Apr 25, 2015)

Interesting video that really exposes that journalist as a hack.  A couple years ago I also totally lost faith in news reporting no matter which organization was telling it so I credit Robert Downey Jr. with getting up and walking out.  Consider the reason for him being there, I'm surprised that 'reporter' looked so surprised at what happened.  Silly man.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2015)

I also love Russell and Robert's take on things.


----------



## merlin (Apr 27, 2015)

*Day one of Politics Week*

.
Tonight's video, on politics , enjoy  ... or not


----------



## merlin (Apr 28, 2015)

*Day two of Politics Week UKIP*

.
Tonights video in Politics week UKIP


----------



## merlin (Apr 29, 2015)

*Interview with Ed Milliband Labour Party Leader*

.
The third video in the Politics Week, this one with Ed Milliband the leader of the Labour Party:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2015)

I enjoyed the videos very much Merlin. I like Russell.


----------



## merlin (May 6, 2015)

A catch-up of the videos missed while I was away:


----------



## merlin (May 6, 2015)

Today's video


----------



## merlin (May 8, 2015)

*The Election Reaction*

The Russell Brand reaction to the result:


----------



## merlin (May 14, 2015)

*Russell Brand in Canada*

.
Russell is in Canada at the moment making a film with Nicolas Cage, here is his latest video on politics and austerity


----------



## merlin (May 18, 2015)

Today's Video where Russell discusses Christianity falling in the US and the Fox news answer, another Bush???.


----------

